# learning about caterin



## mel (Jan 20, 2003)

Chef Arnold,
You may find the job posting section of
interest in the NACUF's Website,(National
Association College/University foodservices)
Having worked in a large university setting
for 12 years, there are many Middle size Colleges
and Universites that offer a range of exposure
and opportunities to learn about catering. 
Hope this helps. ML


----------



## cplizza (Mar 3, 2003)

can anyone recommend a site to get lg quanity receipes? I am new into catering and have purchased one book for serving 50 but an already looking for new ideas. It's even difficult finding books on this subject.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Don't know may books available for large volume catering, but I am sure there are many out there. Try the JP Prince website, they usually have many books available for the professional. There is one book that is a must for caterers. I forget the name, but it is a book of measurements and yields. It gives you portion sizes and amounts for just about everything from a medium onion to a #10 can of diced tomatoes. Anyone remember the name of that book?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The book Pete refers to is: _Chef's Book of Formulas, Yields, and Sizes_ by Arno Schmidt, published in the U.S. by Van Nostrand Reinhold and by International Thomson in many other countries. The second edition came out in 1996; I don't know if there's been an update since.

If you want the website of the supplier he mentioned, it's: 
JB Prince


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Suzanne, I couldn't quite remember the name, but that was the one I was thinking about!!!


----------



## cplizza (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks so much for all the information. It is a big help. I will look for the book and try and find that site. If you can think of anymore helpful information please let me know.


----------



## cplizza (Mar 3, 2003)

Suzanne.............thank you for the book Chefs book of Formuals. Went to B&N and they actually have one that is brand new coming 9out this month, so I ordered it. ..........50 and still cookin


----------

